# Anyone good at solving ciphers



## richard walsh (May 15, 2010)

sorry if this is in wrong forum part need help solving this cipher please.

36+39-21-42-29-16-25-17-19-33-25-17-20-21-42-25-45-1-47+8
47+18-21-19 39-16-25-39-32-15-27 17-30-15 39-21-27-15-45-1-36+8
24-18-18-18-18-18-18-18-18-18-18-27-24-11-11-11-11-11-11-11-11-11-11
10-10

thanks


----------



## Stefan (May 15, 2010)

What's our share of the prize?


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 15, 2010)

richard walsh said:


> sorry if this is in wrong forum part need help solving this cipher please.
> 
> 36+39-21-42-29-16-25-17-19-33-25-17-20-21-42-25-45-1-47+8
> 47+18-21-19 39-16-25-39-32-15-27 17-30-15 39-21-27-15-45-1-36+8
> ...


lolololwut? No more context than that?
Also what language is it?
are there any symbols or just letters?
Do you know anything about the encryption method?


----------



## Stefan (May 15, 2010)

http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/59/puzzles-other-games/50-stars-if-you-solve-cipher-784312/


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/59/puzzles-other-games/50-stars-if-you-solve-cipher-784312/



... wooow.
Sigh anyway i dont think theres a way to really solve this without any information about the encryption method, or info about what the output is supposed to be..


----------



## Feryll (May 15, 2010)

Oh wow this person is failsauce. Get your own money and never come back, especially when you don't know how to speedsolve and stereotype us with gullible, lifeless losers who will jump on the opportunity to solve a puzzle (Ok lol maybe a few of us but whatever)


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 15, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Oh wow this person is failsauce. Get your own money and never come back, especially when you don't know how to speedsolve and stereotype us with lifeless losers who will jump on the opportunity to solve a puzzle (Ok lol maybe a few of us but whatever)



lol. I want to figure it out now. But im not going to tell him


----------



## Logan (May 15, 2010)

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?threadid=2055912274

My guess is that that is you also.


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 15, 2010)

Logan said:


> http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?threadid=2055912274
> 
> My guess is that that is you also.



No, people are posting all over forums trying to find the answer, because there's a 50$ award. He's going to get people to answer it for him, then claim the money


----------



## r_517 (May 15, 2010)

i love decrypting  
i wonder what those + and - means. gonna try it tonight


----------



## Feryll (May 15, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i love decrypting
> i wonder what those + and - means. gonna try it tonight



Just don't tell him. Make him pay you 49 dollars for the answer.


----------



## TrollingHard (May 15, 2010)

Decrypted.

In short due time, a Mudkip invasion will be initiated. Please take cover and take all belongings with you.


----------



## kunz (May 15, 2010)

OK the +'s are interesting and Ive noticed that toward the end there's a big line of 11's and 18's wondering if that has something to do with it, and yes i do jump at any chance i get to solve a puzzle


----------



## Feryll (May 15, 2010)

kunz said:


> OK the +'s are interesting and Ive noticed that toward the end there's a big line of 11's and 18's wondering if that has something to do with it, and yes i do jump at any chance i get to solve a puzzle



But are you a gullible, lifeless, loser? 


He should have the IQ to realize that anyone intelligent enough to decipher it will find out his work will be plagiarized later.


----------



## foxfan352 (May 15, 2010)

I had a book that taught you how to solve these but I don't remember how but I do remember a few things like the frequency of a letter and stuff like that.I wonder who will win the $50?


----------



## Jude (May 16, 2010)

Wow I'm pretty confused, I'm a very active member of the forum that Stefan just linked to, and I saw the post asking for help with this there yesterday  I wonder who OP is?

edit: http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/showpost.php?p=18919642&postcount=3 lol

edit2: I am still so incredibly confused. Is it just a coincidence that OP decided to create an account on the only other forum I'm active on out of the entire internet, just to ask this?


----------

